# Wake on LAN?



## The Astroman

For some reason, I can't wake my PC over WoL when it's turned off, however when it's hibernating it works just fine.
Why?

P.s.: the pc this is happening on is the one
in my sig.


----------



## tlarkin

The Astroman said:


> For some reason, I can't wake my PC over WoL when it's turned off, however when it's hibernating it works just fine.
> Why?
> 
> P.s.: the pc this is happening on is the one
> in my sig.



There are two types of WOLs.  There is LOM (lights out management) and WOL (wake on LAN).  Lights out powers the machine on remotely through a special configured network card and/or existing port that has it's own IP address for the matter.  WOL, will do both wake and power on, but needs to be supported and configured in both the motherboard and the NIC.  Then you must send the "magic packet," to remote machine.


----------



## tremmor

i have not had a lot of experience with it except when out of state. there was not much i did except turn on wol in the bios. the other adventure was waking from out of state for access. never had a problem. check the bios again.


----------



## The Astroman

tlarkin,
I don't understand your post. Are you saying I should configure LOM? I understand how WoL works.

tremmor,
If WoL works in Hibernate, it must surely mean the BIOS settings are correct,
no?


----------



## tlarkin

The Astroman said:


> tlarkin,
> I don't understand your post. Are you saying I should configure LOM? I understand how WoL works.
> 
> tremmor,
> If WoL works in Hibernate, it must surely mean the BIOS settings are correct,
> no?



No I am saying you need to configure it to work on your motherboard.  You sure it is set up correctly?  It will not boot a system from shutdown unless it is configured in the BIOS and on the card itself.


----------



## The Astroman

tlarkin said:


> No I am saying you need to configure it to work on your motherboard.  You sure it is set up correctly?  It will not boot a system from shutdown unless it is configured in the BIOS and on the card itself.



Isn't the computer technically off during hibernation?

EDIT:


			
				wikipedia said:
			
		

> A hibernating machine uses no more power than one which is switched off—modern machines, even if switched off, often consume a little power allowing them to be woken on an alarm timer, by Wake-on-LAN, etc.


Which means if WoL woks when in hibernation it should too when shut down completely.

Path to my motherboard's manual to check BIOS settings: http://bit.ly/apcR9J


----------



## tremmor

take a look at this link. its been talked about before. 
i did eventually get it going though. not on this computer so it will be 
another adventure and starting over again.....

http://www.computerforum.com/124776-wake-lan.html

might want to turn off any firewalls temporally while setting it up.


----------



## tlarkin

The Astroman said:


> Isn't the computer technically off during hibernation?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Which means if WoL woks when in hibernation it should too when shut down completely.
> 
> Path to my motherboard's manual to check BIOS settings: http://bit.ly/apcR9J



No, it is not, there is still power going to the machine.  that is why you can hit space bar and wake it from hibernate.  hibernate just stops the disks from spinning and goes into power save mode.  The OS handles hibernation where wake on LAN is pretty much OS independent.  It is controlled by hardware and firmware.  Your OS doesn't power on your machine, the BIOS does, then during the boot strap process hands the control of the PC over to the OS

For you to power it on, you must send the "magic packet" to a properly configured machine.  It must be enabled in your BIOS.



> Wake-on-LAN is platform-independent, so any application on any platform that sends magic packets can wake up computers running on any platform. It is not restricted to LAN (Local area network) traffic.
> 
> The computer to be woken is shut down (sleeping, hibernating, or soft off; i.e., ACPI state G1 or G2), with power reserved for the network card, but not disconnected from its power source. The network card listens for a specific packet containing its MAC address, called the magic packet, broadcast on the broadcast address for that particular subnet (or an entire LAN, though this requires special hardware or configuration).
> 
> The magic packet is sent on the data link or layer 2 in the OSI model and broadcast to all NICs within the network of the broadcast address; the IP-address (layer 3 in the OSI model) is not used.
> 
> When the listening computer receives this packet, the network card checks the packet for the correct information. If the magic packet is valid, the network card takes the computer out of hibernation or standby, or starts it up.
> 
> In order for Wake-on-LAN to work, parts of the network interface need to stay on. This consumes standby power, which is less power compared to the computer's normal operating power. If Wake-on-LAN is not needed, disabling it may reduce power consumption while the computer is switched off but still plugged in.[4]



from:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wake_on_lan


----------



## The Astroman

So if I understand correctly, I need to set-up LOM?
How do I go about doing this, is any special hardware needed?

EDIT: I think I could get WoL to wake up the computer, via this ACPI business you're talking about. Here's the power section of my mobo's manual:






I have EuP set to disabled, which should mean that BIOS doesn't switch off power for WOL, WO_USB, audio and onboard LEDs during S5 state (completely shutdown).


----------



## tlarkin

Lights out management is probably going to require hardware that supports it.  Probably not that cheap either as it is mostly found in servers...

If you have it enabled in your power management settings and send the magic packet to MAC address of the NIC.  How exactly are you trying to wake the computer?  If you google, there should be plenty of free client software packages you can download to help you configure using WOL and the magic packet.


----------



## The Astroman

I'm using MC-WOL.exe


----------



## The Astroman

I FINALLY got it working!   
Solution: mixture of updating BIOS and setting "Wake from PCI" and "Wake from PCIE" to "Enabled" in APM menu.


----------



## tremmor

Success is sweet.  
cheers......


----------



## The Astroman

Indeed it is!
Very much so when you've really wrapped your head around it!

Thanks for your help, tremmor and tlarkin.


----------



## tlarkin

Yeah that is the tough part as there is no standard BIOS, that each one is different.  Glad you got it worked out.


----------

